# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Geïnfecteerde tekenbeet,Lyme?

## marietje64

Ik heb een tekenbeet met rode rand eromheen. Hiervoor heb ik een antiboticakuur gekregen.
Wat ik me afvraag is of die rode rand nu meteen inhoudt dat ik de ziekte van Lyme heb. Ik heb verder (nog) geen symptomen van Lyme.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Een besmetting met de Lyme-bacterie na een tekenbeet herken je aan het onstaan van een rode plek die groter wordt en vaak één of meerdere ringen vormt: een erythema migrans. Deze uitslag kan zich dagen tot weken (soms langer) na de tekenbeet vormen, en duidt op besmetting. Ik weet niet hoelang geleden jij gebeten bent door een teek, maar nogmaals, zo'n rode rand/kring duidt vaak op een besmetting. Het is wel heel goed dat je gelijk behandeld bent met antibiotica, maar evengoed kan die antibiotica te laag zijn geweest in dossering of had je nog een kuur nodig. Ik zou je het advies geven om toch eens langs je huisarts te gaan zodat er naar gekeken wordt.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## marietje64

Ik ben nu nog met de kuur bezig. Als ik terugdenk, denk ik dat ik zo'n 2 weken geleden gestoken ben.

----------


## Déylanna

Toch lijkt het mij verstandig om terug te gaan naar je huisarts. Een rode rand/kring rondom de beet betekent vaak een besmetting met Lyme. Neem het zekere voor het onzekere en laat er na kijken. Die kuur kan net zo goed te licht zijn voor je. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------

